# Sunny's first fly!



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

So we finally let sunny out, and first.. she crashed a lot! But she just got up and got going again! She's finally started eating, but still hasn't drunk much! She's so happy out she's sitting on my shoulder as I'm typing this hehe! 
Sunny is 11 weeks old today. (Haha, wanted to add that in!)
So yeah, here's a couple of pictures of her!


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh yay!! She's soo pretty! I'm glad you guys are havin lots of fun


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

sunny looks so cute.. and congrats.. i hope you both will have a good time


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

Hehe! 
Yes, both having lots of fun!  
Thank you!


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunny is "beautiful"!! There are lots of "happy days" ahead for you two!! Love the pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

How exciting! I remember that when my tiel first flew off my hand I was so worried because I was afraid he would hurt himself, break his neck against a window, whatever. But he seemed to have an excellent instinct and knew when to stop (OK, my windows are not perfectly clean, but I was still surprised... ) I think they are much better than we think, but we still have to pay attention.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

My birds name is Sunny too! WHen it was her first flight she ran into the wall!


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

I.love.tiels said:


> How exciting! I remember that when my tiel first flew off my hand I was so worried because I was afraid he would hurt himself, break his neck against a window, whatever. But he seemed to have an excellent instinct and knew when to stop (OK, my windows are not perfectly clean, but I was still surprised... ) I think they are much better than we think, but we still have to pay attention.


Oh so true! She did crash a few times but got right back in the air! She even played with my hair today So proud of her!


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

She is beautiful hun,my baby will be 8 weeks on monday,i got him yesterday,
He hasnt crashed yet lol, xx


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

pep4uk said:


> She is beautiful hun,my baby will be 8 weeks on monday,i got him yesterday,
> He hasnt crashed yet lol, xx


 Thanks so much! Awh! Sunny will be 12 weeks tuesday !
She's getting better but has crashed a few times! hehe!
I hope your new tiel settles in great!


----------

